# Tour durch die Grüne Hölle (Nürburgring)



## Dämon__ (5. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute, 

bin auf der Suche nach einem GPS Track rund um die Rennstrecke des Nürburgrings, dabei soll der Trailanteil so hoch wie möglich sein!
Hier habe ich schon mal was gefunden, kann mir jemand dazu was sagen wie der ist?
Die Tour kann auch ruhig länger sein (50-60km/1200-1500hm) gehen in Ordnung 
Noch besser ist wenn jemand bereit wäre uns zu Guiden, Termin wäre der 31.07. wir wollten wenn möglich an diversen Stellen auf die Rennstrecke schauen da an dem Tag ein VLN Rennen statt findet.


----------



## bikesiggi (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,
schau doch mal hier. Zwar kein GPS Track... http://www.tourist-info-nuerburg.de/deutsch/site_mountainbiking.htm Das 33% Stück über die Betonrampe würde ich mir sparen und einfach an der Strecke entlang weiter fahren, find ich schöner.
Gruß
Siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affenbrot (14. Juli 2010)

Hi Dämon,
die normale MTB-Runde entlang der Nordschleife ist ca. 25 km lang und  wird gerade neu beschildert. Die Chancen, dass sie bis zum 31.7. fertig ist, stehen ganz gut 

Wenn ihr aber mehr fahren wollt und noch ein paar zusätzliche Trails und Höhenmeter mit nach Hause nehmen wollt, kann ich euch diese Adresse empfehlen: 
http://www.mtb-eifeltours.de

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in der Hölle...
Wünsch euch in jedem Fall viel Spaß!


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juli 2010)

@Affenbrot einen Track habe ich mir jetzt besorgt, dort ist auch die normale Runde mit drin, habe außerdem noch einen netten Guide an Hand der uns wenn es passt führt.
Ich biete bei uns auch ab und an Touren an dies aber kostenlos.


----------



## schlesi68 (3. September 2010)

Affenbrot schrieb:


> Hi Dämon,
> die normale MTB-Runde entlang der Nordschleife ist ca. 25 km lang und  wird gerade neu beschildert. Die Chancen, dass sie bis zum 31.7. fertig ist, stehen ganz gut



Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand schon in Erfahrung bringen können ob die Beschilderung Rund um die Grüne Hölle wieder erneuert wurde ?
Da ich kein GPS habe wäre das natürlich von Vorteil.
Hatte leider bisher keine Chance da selber mal nach zu schauen.

LG
Michael


----------



## MathiasRR (4. September 2010)

Hallo Michael,

wir sind die Strecke noch am 21.08. gefahren, da hingen alles neue Schilder.
sind wohl in einem Projekt der Sporthochschule Köln neu angebracht worden.
So sagte man uns zumindest oben am Ring an einem Info-Zelt während der 24h.


Gruß
Mathias


----------



## schlesi68 (7. September 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort 
Dann werd ich mich in den nächsten Woche wohl mal an einer Runde versuchen.
Ist mein erstes Ziel mit mal ein paar mehr HM, bin halt noch net lang dabei.
Werd mir aber zur Sicherheit noch ne Karte einpacken.
Obwohl soviel verfahren kann man sich da ja eigentlich auch nicht wenn man in der Nähe der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Affenbrot (9. September 2010)

Hallo,
seit Rad am Ring 2010 gibt es ein neues Portal:www.radarena.de. 
Es handelt sich dabei um ein Projekt der Verbandsgemeinden Adenau und Vordereifel. Das Konzept stammt von der Deutschen Sporthochschule Köln. 
Derzeit gibt es 3 MTB- und 48 Rennrad-Touren. Alle samt mit GPS-Tracks. Die Bulls-Hölle (also die Ringrunde) ist komplett neu beschildert, die beiden anderen Touren sind noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen (am besten auf der Seite informieren!). 
Versch. Berge sind mit einer Kilometrierung versehen, außerdem ist ein permanentes Bergzeitfahren in Planung.


----------

